

Show HN: Stubia - a mobile encyclopedia - antigua
http://www.stubia.com

======
icandoitbetter
Why not collect information from Wikipedia Simple English? You'll start with a
huge database of information.

------
togasystems
Quick question, why do I have to login to make a query?

~~~
antigua
What you're searching for does not exist yet; The edit/create page currently
requires authentication. I'll fix this right away.

~~~
antigua
The site now allows anonymous posting.

------
gojomo
Interesting! I've been tinkering with something similar myself, though not
quite as focused on 'mobile' and the SMS-inspired size limit.

One other site in the same vein is 'Factolex' – <http://en.factolex.com/>. (I
saw one other tweet-sized 'reference' site in the last year or so but can't
find the link.)

What are your hopes for Stubia? For example, do you prefer people make entries
in an 'authoritative' or a 'whimsical' tone?

~~~
antigua
The basic goal of the site is to have a place where people can create content
that would otherwise be deleted by Wikipedia; no concerns about notoriety and
no pressure to expand articles. I don't really have any plans to impose any
rules on the site, for now I want to focus on collecting the long-tail of
articles that doesn’t exist on the web.

There is also a micro-blogging component to the site. Depending on the context
attached to the article a series of buttons appear on the article page(By
default just "Love" & "Hate", I left out selecting contexts for simplicity and
data quality concerns), clicking on them creates a post on your profile:
<http://www.stubia.com/@abe>

Let me know if you find that other link, I would be interested in taking a
look at it.

~~~
gojomo
Capturing knowledge that doesn't fit Wikipedia is one of my goals as well.

My hunch is that because such topics may be more obscure, a little more
space/context, and some new modes of search/display, will prove helpful for
readers/contributors.

